
MIT Sues Frank Gehry Over Design of Celebrity Architect's 'Party of Drunken Robots' Building - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,310097,00.html
======
juanpablo
_"These things are complicated, and they involve a lot of people, and you
never quite know where they went wrong, (...) A building goes together with
seven billion pieces of connective tissue. The chances of it getting done ever
without something colliding or some misstep are small."_

That's a blatant lie.

Civil engineering it is a precise discipline and a margin of error it's always
part of the calculations. Sloppy structural analysis? Bad materials? The
contractor didn't follow the specifications? You can know _exactly_ what went
wrong.

------
gibsonf1
That MIT would be foolish enough to build something this ugly is hard to
understand. But again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

~~~
aston
I assume you haven't been inside. It's by far the coolest campus building (on
a campus filled with cool buildings). Lots of natural light, lots of wide open
spaces, and a general vibe of forcing people to run into each other for
interesting conversations. I mean, the main hallway has walls covered in huge
blackboards (and chalk stored behind).

~~~
gibsonf1
That sounds functionally good, but why make it so hideously ugly? In 20 years,
people may think that the powers that be at MIT in our current era were
totally clueless about design and crazy to build something so laughable.

~~~
rms
It reminds me of something out of Dr. Seuss. I generally like it precisely
because it is so ridiculous.

